# OCTO Vintage Leather Kindle 2 Book Cover



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been looking/reviewing cases for my K2. I wanted the feel of actually holding a book in my hands. The K2 is really thin and wanted something that gives the book feel as well as 
protecting it. There seems to be many positive reviews on Amazon for this case, except for the price. Anyone here have any experience with this case?
 OCTO Vintage Leather Kindle 2 Book Cover with Hinge


----------



## pefs (Apr 9, 2009)

I had pined for this cover ever since I first received my K2 as a gift in March, but it was always out of stock whenever I was looking.  I finally found it in stock and ordered it last month.  The leather is sublime!  It is just like the Medge go case except it has only one elastic in the lower right had corner.  When I ordered this cover, the pictures displayed showed it with a tie to keep the cover closed and a wrapped spine; however, my Octo vintage came without the tie.  I have not traveled with it yet, but I think I would use my Medge excutive because of the closure.  I say go for it.


----------



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

How is it for folding the cover back and reading like a book? Is the leather really stiff for doing that? That is the main reason for my interest in this cover, to give the K2 some thickness, more of a book feel.


----------



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

Not a problem.
Paul


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I just saw this yesterday when i was playing around and I was just amazed by it. Debating whether or not to get one for a back up


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got my OCTO vintage leather case a few days ago, and I love it.  The leather is beautiful.  The front cover folds back completely flat with no problem, right out of the box--it is not stiff at all.  The hinge system works really well, and there is an additional elastic corner to make sure it doesn't fall out (not that I think there's any danger of that).  It definitely gives the K2 some heft, so it feels more like you are holding a book.

I had considered getting a Noreve because of all of the positive reviews here, but I didn't want to wait that long to get it; and more importantly, I was really put off by the travel wallet on the inside of the Noreve's front cover.  The OCTO was the next logical choice for me because of the look of the leather, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the review gibsongirl, it sounds just like what I want. I looked at many cases and narrowed it down to just a couple. The Oberon looks real nice and is the same price as the OCTO, but the fastening system didn't impress and it was just too "busy" of a design for my tastes.  It also looks like it would not be that easy to fold the front cover back and read like a book.  I'm not knocking it mind you, just not what I have in mind for a case.

I wanted something simple and the looks and design of the OCTO fit the bill. Thanks to you for answering my questions about this case and now off to Amazon to order one.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

gibsongirl said:


> I just got my OCTO vintage leather case a few days ago, and I love it. The leather is beautiful. The front cover folds back completely flat with no problem, right out of the box--it is not stiff at all. The hinge system works really well, and there is an additional elastic corner to make sure it doesn't fall out (not that I think there's any danger of that). It definitely gives the K2 some heft, so it feels more like you are holding a book.
> 
> I had considered getting a Noreve because of all of the positive reviews here, but I didn't want to wait that long to get it; and more importantly, I was really put off by the travel wallet on the inside of the Noreve's front cover. The OCTO was the next logical choice for me because of the look of the leather, and I couldn't be happier.


probably made a very good choice.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It would look awesome with a design


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

There's a thread over at Mobileread on this case as well... http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49688

I wanted it back when it had the older style with the different spine and closure.


----------



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope the folks at OCTO are listening.  I could really go for that style as well. 

By the way 911jason, a really nice collection of screensavers you have.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

meyer261 said:


> I hope the folks at OCTO are listening. I could really go for that style as well.
> 
> By the way 911jason, a really nice collection of screensavers you have.


they are probably browsing through.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> There's a thread over at Mobileread on this case as well... http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49688
> 
> I wanted it back when it had the older style with the different spine and closure.


That's the style I fell in love with. Can't find it anywhere!! I hope they bring it back.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I really do like the Octo a closure would be nice, my purse is loose fill and I don't want things to fall in. I'll keep telling myself that anyway
sylvia


----------



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

gibsongirl said:


> I just got my OCTO vintage leather case a few days ago, and I love it. The leather is beautiful. The front cover folds back completely flat with no problem, right out of the box--it is not stiff at all. The hinge system works really well, and there is an additional elastic corner to make sure it doesn't fall out (not that I think there's any danger of that). It definitely gives the K2 some heft, so it feels more like you are holding a book.
> 
> I had considered getting a Noreve because of all of the positive reviews here, but I didn't want to wait that long to get it; and more importantly, I was really put off by the travel wallet on the inside of the Noreve's front cover. The OCTO was the next logical choice for me because of the look of the leather, and I couldn't be happier.


I just want to say, I totally agree, couldn't have said it better about the OCTO case. I just got mine and it is just what I wanted.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> There's a thread over at Mobileread on this case as well... http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49688
> 
> I wanted it back when it had the older style with the different spine and closure.


so rustic, reminds me of Indiana Jones


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I really do like the Octo a closure would be nice, my purse is loose fill and I don't want things to fall in. I'll keep telling myself that anyway
> sylvia


They need to create a new type of purse, specifically designed to carry Kindle first and foremost, and then everything else. Think about it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

where do they get their ideas


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Purse for the Kindle sounds like a grand idea


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

another purse? eek
sylvia


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

If only the Octo had a way to hold it closed, it would have been my first choice.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

The solution to a cover that doesn't close and needs to be thrown in a loose purse? A BB Large e-reader bag  !!!! 

Seriously, works like a charm, doesn't add any bulk, justifies another accessory indulgence, and solved my problem with my not-closing Cole Haan (that I dearly love anyway!)


----------

